# Weekly Competition 2013-30



## Mike Hughey (Jul 23, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F R2 F' R F' R' U' R2 F'
*2. *R' F2 U' F' U2 F2 U'
*3. *U2 F2 R F R' F U' R2 F2
*4. *R' U' F2 R U F' R' U R'
*5. *F R2 F R' F2 R' U' R' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 R F D2 B' F U' F D B2
*2. *U' D2 L U' F2 D' R' F' D' F R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D'
*3. *D B2 D U R2 U' F2 U F2 L2 B R' B U L F R2 D R2 U' F
*4. *D2 R' D2 U2 L F2 D2 L' F2 D2 R' D' B L2 R D' U2 B' U'
*5. *F D L B2 R2 F' R' B U' R L' D2 L' U2 L F2 U2 L' D2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 Fw' Rw' F D R' Uw B' Fw2 F U2 L Rw Uw2 Rw' R2 Uw B' L Uw2 F' R D2 B' Rw B2 U' Fw' F' L' Fw2 L' U B2 F' L2 R' D Uw2 F'
*2. *L' Fw2 U' F' L R2 D' Uw' U F Uw2 Rw F Uw' L2 U2 R Fw' Rw Uw' B' Fw2 F L D' R2 Uw' F2 D' B' F' L D Rw2 Uw U2 F' U' L' F2
*3. *Uw F' D' B Fw2 R' D F R F Rw' R B' L2 R F2 Rw2 R B F' U' L' Rw2 R' B' Fw' L' R Uw' B' Fw' L' R2 Uw' U2 Fw' U' L' Rw' R'
*4. *R' B F Uw2 U R2 Uw' Rw2 U2 F' R B L Rw' B' R' Uw2 Fw Rw Fw Rw2 U F R D U' Fw2 D' L Rw2 R' Uw Rw D Rw2 Uw' Rw' F' U2 R'
*5. *L Fw2 D' Uw' L Rw' Fw2 F Uw' U B Rw R2 D' F2 D' L' U R2 F R B2 Fw2 R' D' R2 U' R' Uw L2 R D' L F2 D L Rw' U2 L' B

*5x5x5*
*1. *B' L2 Rw2 U' Bw2 L' Bw2 Dw' Uw' Lw' Rw R Fw2 U F2 Lw' Fw2 Lw Dw Fw2 U' R2 U' L' Fw' R U Rw2 B Bw Fw' Lw2 Bw' U' B' Fw' Rw' B' Lw D Uw2 Fw2 Dw Uw Lw Dw' Bw' F Lw D' Dw' U' B Fw2 L' Rw R' B2 L' Lw
*2. *D2 Dw' Uw' U Rw' Dw2 Fw Lw U2 Lw' B' Fw' D2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw' F2 D' Lw2 B Dw2 F' L Lw' D F' Lw2 Uw' Lw Rw' Dw' U2 Rw F L2 Lw D Lw D2 Dw U' B Bw' D U' Bw' D2 Rw' Uw' U2 B R Uw' U2 B2 F D Dw2 B Bw'
*3. *B' Bw' Dw R' B2 Bw2 D Bw' D2 R2 Uw' L Rw2 Uw Lw Uw' Lw' Dw2 R' Fw' F Uw Bw L U' Rw Bw F U2 R Uw2 L' R2 F' L' B' Bw' L2 Dw2 Lw' R U B R2 Fw' R' B Lw' Bw D2 L Lw' B2 R F Dw R Fw' Dw F
*4. *Bw Fw' D2 Fw2 F2 L Rw' Dw Uw L' Rw2 D' L' Uw' U' Rw2 Uw' L D2 B2 Bw D2 U2 Bw' Fw2 Lw' Bw Lw Rw' Bw' F' Rw' B2 Fw' D2 Uw2 L' Bw Fw' D2 Rw' Dw' Rw B Lw Rw2 Fw' U' F2 D2 Uw2 L' Lw2 D2 L Rw' R2 Dw Lw2 Fw2
*5. *U Lw R' U' Rw' Dw2 L Uw2 U' F' L Uw2 U2 B R U2 R2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw F' Uw R' Fw' Lw2 Uw' Fw R2 Bw' F' U2 Rw' D2 F2 Dw' Rw Dw L' Rw2 B L2 Rw R' Fw2 F D2 R2 D Rw Uw U F L' U' B2 Bw' Uw2 R' Uw2 R

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F' F 2R2 R2 2F' 2R' D U2 L 2L2 3R2 2D2 2R D L2 2R' R 2B L' 2R' U L 2L2 2R 2D2 U 3R2 R' D 2D 2U2 B L' 2D 2R U2 B' 3U' B2 3R' 2R 3F 2R2 2D' 3R 2B 2L2 D L' 2R2 2B2 F' 2U 3R' 2U' 2F 2L2 2F L2 3R B2 3F2 R' 2D 2B' 2L 3R' 2D' 2B 3F
*2. *2R D 2D' 3U' R' F2 L R2 3F2 R2 D 2R2 U' B' 3F2 L2 2U 2R' 3F' R2 B F U' 2B2 3F' 2F 3U' 3F 2L2 B L 3U' 3F' F' 2R2 R' F2 L2 2L2 2B2 L' 2L' 3F2 2D' 3F2 U2 R2 2D2 R2 F' R 2U' 2R' F 3U' U2 3R 2R B 2F2 2U' 2L2 R2 B' 2F' L' 3F' D' 2D' 3U2
*3. *2D2 F 3R2 U' L U' 2F' U2 L2 2B' 3F2 R 3F' 2U 3F' 3R2 2R2 2B' 3F L 2L' 3R' 2U2 F' R2 3U B2 3F' U' 2F2 2D B R2 3U B 3F' 2F' F' 2R' 3U 2L' 2D 3U 2F2 D2 B' L R 3F2 3U2 2L2 2D2 3F F 3U2 2F' F U 2B2 2D' B 2F 2L' 3F 2U2 2L2 2R' 2F2 2R2 3U
*4. *2R' 3F' 3U U2 B 2B' D' R' 2F2 3R' 2D L 2L2 U' 2L F 2R2 3F 3R' 2F' 3U B2 2R B 3R2 B2 2B2 F2 2L' F2 2R' U' 2R' 2U U L F 3R' 3U2 2U2 3R2 2R2 R 2F2 L' B D R2 2B 2F F2 D2 2D2 U L 2L' R' B 3F R 2D' 2U B 2L2 R 2F2 3R 3F2 F2 L'
*5. *3R 2F2 2L' U 3F2 L' 2B2 3F' F 3U2 L B2 F2 2U' 2L 3U' 2F2 R2 2U' L 3R' 2R' 3F2 2F2 2R' 2D' 3U' L2 2R' 2U' R' 2D2 2U L 2D 3F2 F D 3R2 2R' R' 2U2 2R2 D' 2D' U2 2F D2 2R D2 L' 2F' 2L' 3R2 R' B2 L' 3R2 B 3F F2 2L2 3R' 3F' 2R2 2D' U R2 3F2 F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2D 3D2 3U U2 R2 3B2 3R' R' B2 3B' 3F' 2F 2U' L2 3L R2 2D' 2L2 2D' 2F2 F2 L2 2R' F2 2L' D 2B2 D2 3F2 3U2 L 3D2 B 3B' 3F' 2U2 3R2 2F F2 2L' R 2F 2R2 F 3D' 2F' L' 3R R' D2 B2 L' 3R' B' L 2U 3L' 3B2 3F2 2L2 2D' B2 2D2 L2 2D' 3U' U2 2F2 2D' 3R 3U' 2F' 2R R2 3D2 3R2 R 3D2 F' 2D' B 3R' 2B' 2L' 2B2 U 2B2 2F' D 3D' 3U' U2 3L2 3R2 R' 3B' 2L2 2U2 2F2 2R
*2. *2D' 2F F D 3U2 3B 2F' 2L2 2U' 3F2 2F 3U2 2L2 2R 3U F2 2D' 2B 3B L 3F 2F2 3D 2U2 2B D2 2B2 2F' U2 2L D2 U 3B2 3F' F2 2L' D F' L 2L2 2F2 R B 3B2 2F2 2L' 2U2 2L2 2F2 3R' 3D 3L 3R F L' 3U2 3R 3F2 D' B2 2L2 B' 2B2 2F' R 3B 3L' 2B 3F' 2F' 2L' 2U2 3L' 3R' 2U2 B 3R D' 3D L' 2L2 3D' 3L2 2F' F' D R2 B2 2B 3F' U2 R2 D 2U' F2 2D' 2R' U2 3F2 3D
*3. *F 3D2 U 2F 3D2 2B' 2L2 2D' B2 3F2 3U 2F' L R 3B 3D L 2R' 3B2 3F 3R2 3D2 R' D2 2L' D2 2L' 3L D2 2D2 F' 2R 2B2 2R' 3U2 U 3L' 3U 3L2 3B L' 3D2 3U2 U' L' R2 B' 3R' 2R2 R 3U2 2U2 F 3R' 2B 2D2 2L' B2 3F' 3L 2B2 3F' F' 3R2 3B' 2D2 2F L' 2F 2L2 3F2 F2 3D2 U' 3R' B2 3B2 2F2 F2 3U 2U' B' 2F F D 3D 2U' U F2 R2 3B' F2 U' 3L' 2R 2D' U' 2L2 B 2L'
*4. *L' 3L' R2 2D2 F L2 3B L' F' 2L' 3B2 2F D2 2B 3F2 2F2 F 2L' 3F' 2L 3R' 3U R' D L' 2B' 2F' 2D2 3L2 3R' 2R' R2 D2 2D2 3B' L 3R2 2R' B' 2B2 3F' F2 2D' F2 U2 3L D' F' 3U2 3L' 3R' 2R2 2F2 2D 2L F' L 3R2 R2 F 2D 3L 3F 2D' 3F' 2U' 3F2 F L R U2 3B 3U' 2L 3R' 2B' 2L2 3U' L2 3R B2 2B2 3B2 3D 3L2 3U' 3L 3R 3D 2L' 3R 2D 2B' 2F2 F' 3L 3F' 3L2 2U' 2R2
*5. *3F' 2F2 F' R 2D' 3L' B F 2D2 3D' 2U' L2 B' 2B 3F' 3R B 2L 3L' 3U B2 2B 3B2 F' 3D2 3U2 3R2 2B2 D2 2U L D' 3U' 2U U2 3B2 L 3R2 D2 B' 2B 3R2 F2 2R2 R2 3U 3F2 2U 3L 2D2 B2 3D 3L' R' 2B2 F U2 B' 3B 2D' L D 2D 2B 3B2 2L' U2 L' B' 2D2 2L' 2D2 2U 3R' F2 L R2 2D 2F 2U 3F2 2R F 3U' B2 3B' 2R' 3D' 3F 2D' B 2B' 2D2 U' 3F 2R 3B 2F 2R2 R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R F2 R F' R F2 R' U'
*2. *F R' U' R U' F R' F' R'
*3. *U' F U2 F U2 R' U' R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D' U' L2 U' R2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 F D2 U2 L' F L' R B' U' F
*2. *U' R2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' B' F R' D B' F U L R B2 D
*3. *D2 R2 B U2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 R' B F' U' B2 D B'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' Uw L' Uw' Rw2 D2 U' Fw2 Uw R' U B Fw' F' Rw2 D' R' B' U L B2 L2 D2 B' Fw' D2 Rw2 D' U2 L Uw2 R2 B2 D Uw U2 Fw2 U Fw2 R
*2. *B2 D' U2 L' R' U2 Rw' D Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw B2 F D R' Fw F' D2 Uw2 Rw2 R' Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw U2 Rw' D2 Uw' U Rw' R Uw2 B2 D U2 F L'
*3. *U' L' Rw R' U B' Fw' F' Uw U' B2 Rw Uw' U' F' Rw2 R2 Fw2 R Uw' U' B2 F U2 F' D2 Uw R' F R D2 F' Uw' U2 Rw' R' D' B' F2 R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw U2 Fw' D' L' Rw Uw2 U Fw2 F L' U Rw' Dw2 U2 Lw' Rw2 Bw' Lw' Fw' D2 Dw' Fw2 F2 L Rw Fw' R Bw Lw R D2 Fw' L2 Bw2 L R2 Uw' B' Bw Rw2 D Rw2 Fw U' B' F' L2 F2 U2 Fw' F2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw Fw2 D2 Rw2 Dw2 L
*2. *D' Lw' Rw2 R' Dw2 B Lw' R2 U2 Fw Rw' Fw' L' Fw R' B2 F' Dw B Lw R2 Bw D' Uw2 U2 L2 Uw' F R' B' D Dw2 Uw B' Fw F' D2 Rw2 Dw Bw F' L' Rw2 R Fw' Dw L2 Rw' B D Bw Dw2 Rw F' L' R Dw2 Uw L' Rw2
*3. *B' R' B Bw' R' D2 R' Uw Rw Uw L' Rw' Dw Fw U2 Bw R' U Bw R2 B F' Lw2 Bw2 Fw L' D2 B' Rw' F Lw' Fw2 U2 L' F L Lw2 Rw' B2 L' B U' Bw L Fw' U L' Rw' Uw' L2 Lw2 Rw' Bw' Uw2 Fw L2 B2 Bw' Fw F2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D F R 3F' D L' B 2D' 2U B L2 2B2 F2 2D 2L' 3U2 U2 F' D' 3U2 R2 3U 3F L2 3R2 2R' 2B2 F2 2R' B2 2L' 2R' 2F 3U2 U 2F2 F2 L2 2L' R2 2B' 3F2 F2 3U 2U2 2F2 F2 3R 3F F 2R R2 D' B 2F F2 2D 2B F2 2L' 2U' L' B2 2F' L2 F L2 2F2 2R 2B'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R2 3B L B U' L' 3L R' 3D B' 3B 2F2 2U' 2F' 3R2 3B2 2R2 3D' L' B' 3U 3B' 2D 3U2 B' 3B2 D 3F 2R' B2 3F D2 3U2 2B' L' 2D2 2U2 F2 2R' 2U2 B' 3L R U' F2 3U2 3R' 2D' 2L2 3R2 3U 3B 2F 2D' 3D 3U 2U2 3L2 3D2 L2 2B L B2 R2 2D' 3D 3U2 R' F 2L2 F' 2D 3L 3U' R' F 2D' 3D2 U 3B2 3R' 3D2 3F2 3R R 2B2 2D U' 2F' D 3B2 D' B 2B2 U' 2F' L' B2 D 3U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R2 B2 L' D' L' B2 L' F R' U2 R2 F2 R' D2 R2 F2 U2 D2 L'
*2. *B2 D' B2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R U2 B' D F2 L F L2 R B
*3. *B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 D' F' R B' R D R2 U B F'
*4. *D2 R' B2 F2 U2 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 L U B2 F2 U' B2 L' D' F R'
*5. *B' L2 F' D2 L2 B' D2 B U2 R2 F' L' U' F2 R' B' L' R' B' U' R'
*6. *D' L2 U L2 U B2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 F D B L' U R F' D2 R2 F
*7. *D B L' U B U F2 U2 L2 B U2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2
*8. *L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L2 U2 L' D' R D2 R' B F R
*9. *F L2 B2 R B' U R L U' B' R2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 U R2 U2
*10. *F' L2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 F' L2 F2 U' F2 D2 B L R D' B' R F2 R
*11. *D' L2 D' B2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 R B' D2 F D2 U B2 R D' B'
*12. *F' B2 D2 R D L2 B' U' D' R' D2 L F2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 B2 D2
*13. *F2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 D' U R' F' D L2 U2 B' U B2 F L'
*14. *D L B' L' U2 L B2 D F B2 L' D2 F2 D2 L' D2 B2 R' L2 B2
*15. *U' R F R' D2 L D' F2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D
*16. *L2 U2 F L2 B D2 L2 B D2 U2 R2 D' F2 L' D R2 D B R D R'
*17. *F' D2 R U' B' R L' F R L' F2 B' D2 B U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B'
*18. *R2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 D F2 U' F2 U L' D2 B2 D' R B' L2 U' F2
*19. *U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F D2 B R2 D2 L2 R' D B2 U' R2 F' D2 U2 L B'
*20. *U2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 F' D F U' R B' R2 D F' R'
*21. *U2 F2 L2 B' F2 D2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 R B2 D' B2 D' L2 F' D' B
*22. *L2 B U2 B L2 B2 F R2 B' F' D' B' R2 D B' D U R B U2
*23. *L2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 U' L B' D' R B2 L' R2 B2 D2 B'
*24. *U2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 U2 F U2 F L2 D U2 R2 F U R' F R2 F R'
*25. *U' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U L' D' F L2 F2 R D' L' B D
*26. *D2 R U2 D F2 D2 B' U' R' D2 R' B2 D2 R2 D2 F' L2 F2 B L2 B'
*27. *L2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D B2 L F' R B2 D' F D2 B2 U R'
*28. *D2 U2 B D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F U2 F' D F2 L D U2 B' L' B L2 B'
*29. *B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 D2 L' D B2 R U2 F R' D' B U L2
*30. *U2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 D' F L' B2 L' B' D' F2 U2 B2 L' B'
*31. *B2 D' F2 D2 B2 D R2 D' B2 D' U' R U' F' D' L D' B2 F D' R2
*32. *F2 L' F2 D' B2 L' B2 R F R F2 R2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 R2 L' F2
*33. *B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U2 F L' R2 D L F R' B2 F' U
*34. *F2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 B' D U2 L' R2 F L2 D' F L' R2
*35. *U' F2 U B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 B' D2 U R' F2 D' B R2 U' F'
*36. *F' D2 B2 L2 F' B' R' D F R U B2 L2 U F2 U2 D' F2 U' L2 B2
*37. *U' L F' L2 F U R U F' R U' R2 U R2 D2 L2 U' R2 D R2 F2
*38. *R2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 R U' F R' D' B2 R2 B D' R'
*39. *D2 U2 L2 F' L2 U2 F D2 B F' L' D' L R' D2 U L2 B D F'
*40. *U B L' D B L' F L2 F' R2 U' F2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' F R F' R' F D2 U' B R F'
*2. *R U2 F2 B' D' R' U2 F R2 B D' B2 U D L2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U'
*3. *D B2 L2 B2 D R2 D U R2 U' F2 L D' R2 U L2 B U' F L2 U
*4. *L' D2 F L D' B R F D B U2 D2 F' R2 F R2 B L2 D2
*5. *B' D2 F D2 B2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 F D F U2 F' L' D B' L2 R B2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B L' U D F' B U F' R B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 D R2 U'
*2. *U F' U' R2 U R' D B' D' F2 U2 R U2 F2 L' U2 D2 R' D2 F2
*3. *R2 L' B R D' F' L B2 D R F' L2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 F B2 L2 B
*4. *F' D2 L2 B U2 B L2 F' L2 B2 F2 L' U2 R' B2 F2 L D B2 R' F
*5. *L D' F D2 R' B2 L' F' U2 B L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D B2 U' R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' R U2 L2 U2 L' D' F' L' R' D2
*2. *L2 D F2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 U R2 U B' L B U2 R D F2 U2 L'
*3. *B' R2 F' B' R B D' L F2 U' B' R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F L2 B U2 F2
*4. *U2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D' L2 D R2 U B L B2 F' D L' R' D L2 R
*5. *B2 U' F2 D U' F2 U' L2 R2 U L2 R' U' F R D2 R' F L' F2 U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L' F2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 R2 B2 F U2 B L2 B2 F U' L D2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F U' F2 U F2 U R F U
*3. *U2 L2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 R' B L R B' R B F D B'
*4. *Fw2 F' Rw2 U2 L B Fw2 F' Rw D2 L R2 Fw L2 Rw2 U' Fw' Uw' L2 Rw B2 D2 U' Fw2 F' L2 Uw F L Rw R Uw2 U2 F2 D Rw' D2 L2 Rw' R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U2 F' U' F2 U F' U' R U
*3. *L2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 R F' L2 U F' L2 D2 U2
*4. *U R2 D2 Fw2 L2 D2 Uw' B2 L B' U L2 D B' L2 Rw2 D B2 Fw F Rw' U' Fw F2 D U B2 Rw' B2 F' Uw U Fw Rw2 B2 Uw U Fw2 L B2
*5. *Uw2 B2 F2 D' Fw' Dw' Uw2 L2 U2 Rw' R2 D2 Dw' Rw Bw Dw B2 Bw F2 R' Dw2 Bw2 L' Lw B R2 B2 Fw Lw' Fw Rw' Bw2 D' L2 U' Bw2 Uw2 B' U' Bw' F D2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw' R Bw Rw Dw2 R2 Dw Uw' L2 Fw2 Lw' B2 Fw' D2 B2 R

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=-1 / dUdU u=-1,d=-2 / ddUU u=-2,d=0 / UdUd u=3,d=2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-4 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=2 / dUdU u=2,d=-5 / ddUU u=-5,d=-5 / UdUd u=2,d=1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-1 / UUdU
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=-5 / dUdU u=5,d=-2 / ddUU u=0,d=-4 / UdUd u=2,d=6 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=3 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=1,d=1 / ddUU u=6,d=2 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-3 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=6 / dUdU u=5,d=1 / ddUU u=-1,d=-4 / UdUd u=-5,d=2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=4 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R U' L B' R U l r' u'
*2. *U B' L' U' L R' B' L R r' b' u'
*3. *L' B U' B' R B' L' B U' l' u'
*4. *R' U' B' L B' R' L l' r b'
*5. *L U' B U B R' B l' r' b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 6) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, -4) / (6, -4) / (6, 0) /
*2. *(-3, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, 1) /
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (5, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (0, 2) / (6, 0)
*4. *(0, -4) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, -2) / (5, 5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (0, 4) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *R' L' D' L' R U' L R'
*2. *L' R' U R L' U' D U D'
*3. *L' R' U' R' D' U' D U' R'
*4. *L' D' U D L U' R L' U'
*5. *U' R D' L U' R U' D'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 24, 2013)

*2x2* - (2.93), (6.18), 4.60, 5.18, 5.45 = *5.08*
*3x3* - 16.25, (14.74), (21.34), 19.51, 18.83 = *18.20*
*4x4* - 1:08.05, (1:05.03), 1:14.30, 1:16.41, (1:17.70) = *1:12.92*
*5x5* - 2:27.70, (2:24.54), (2:30.70), 2:27.96, 2:29.51 = *2:28.39*
*7x7* - 8:15.81, (7:35.24), 8:22.08, 8:35.98, (8:53.45) = *8:24.62*
*3BLD* - 1:43.63, DNF, 5:47.60 = *1:43.63*
*4BLD* - DNF, DNF, 14:31.49 = *14:31.49 *
*5BLD* - DNF, DNF, DNS = *DNF*
*MBLD* - *1/5 (26:09)*
*OH* - 37.34, (33.55), 34.74, 36.94, (39.43) = *36.34*
*2-4 Relay* - *1:34.20*
*2-5 Relay* - *4:14.31*
*Clock* - (13.01), 12.79, 11.61, 11.08, (10.46) = *11.83*
*Megaminx* - 2:21.73, 2:17.90, (2:04.69), (2:44.95), 2:32.95 = *2:24.19*
*Pyraminx* - 10.95, (9.33), 13.51, (16.63), 9.59 = *11.35*
*Square-1* - 1:22.28, 1:40.56, (2:17.73), (1:16.75), 1:36.11 = *1:32.98*
*Skewb* - 25.06, 23.15, (43.15), 42.19, (13.85) = *30.13*
*FMC* - *42*


Spoiler



Scramble - L' F2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 R2 B2 F U2 B L2 B2 F U' L D2 R2
U2 D' F U' B' R B D B2 L' - 2x2 block (10)
F2 D2 R2 D' - Double x-cross (4)
D F' D' L' F2 L - 3rd pair (6)
R' F2 R - F2L (3)
D F2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 F2 D - OLL (9)
U2 F L' R U2 L R' F U2 F' - PLL (10)


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 24, 2013)

*2x2:* 4.69, 3.32, 3.84, (5.13), (3.02) = *3.95*
*3x3:* 13.64, 13.05, 12.94, (12.81), (15.45) = *13.21*
*OH:* (21.58), 39.50, (DNF(39.50)), 37.45, 46.87 = *41.27*

My first one handed solve was great the rest sucked


----------



## David1994 (Jul 24, 2013)

*2x2*: 5.58, (6.88), 6.72, 4.52, (3.03) = 5.61
*3x3*: 17.62, 15.67, 15.57, (14.23), (19.66) =16.29

Really good averages for me.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 24, 2013)

*3BLD:* DNF(1:57.34), 2:49.59, DNF(3:35.48) =* 2:49.59* ugh need to practise more.
*3x3:* 11.31, (11.84+), 11.29, (9.06), 11.71 =* 11.44*
*2x2:* 3.78, (2.48), (5.23), 3.52, 3.86 = *3.72*
*2BLD:* 24.14+, DNF(59.93), 32.24 = *24.14*
*234relay:* *1:09.29*
*OH*: 19.35, 18.56, (14.85), 19.79, (21.75) = *19.23* OLL skip on the 14


----------



## Bobo (Jul 26, 2013)

2.07, 2.69, 2.37, 4.03, 2.45 = 2.50


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 26, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 12.26 (12.39) 8.76 11.09 (6.28) = *10.70*
*3X3X3*: 24.77 20.46 (19.94) (27.63) 24.46 = *23.23*
*3X3X3 One Handed*: (2:41.86) 1:56.89 2:27.59 (1:43.72) 2:01.91 = *2:08.80*

3X3X3 Fewest moves: DNF



Spoiler



Scramble L' F2 L' F2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 R2 B2 F U2 B L2 B2 F U' L D2 R2

L' D' F R2 F //2X2x1

L' U D2 R' D2 // another 2x2x1

F U' F' //EDGE

time...


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jul 28, 2013)

*2x2 : *(4.09), (7.01), 6.43, 6.51, 4.40 = *5.73*
*3x3 : *16.62, 16.53, (15.61), 18.34, (20.05) = *17.17*
*4x4 : *1:09.80, (1:22.56), (1:06.19), 1:13.22, 1:14.00 = *1:12.47*
*5x5 : *(1:59.39), 2:07.88, 2:00.87, 2:00.31, (2:12.65) = *2:03.02*
*6x6 : *3:32.60, 3:43.11, (3:18.00), (3:45.50), 3:24.37 = *3:33.36*
*7x7 : *(4:38.13), 4:58.15, 4:57.18, (DNF), 4:40.93 = *4:52.09*
*2x2 BLD : *50.55, DNF, 57.45 = *50.55*
*3x3 BLD : *2:28.98, 2:44.75, 2:31.72 = *2:28.98*
*Relay 2-4 : 1:39.73*
*Relay 2-5 : 3:52.77*
*Megaminx : *1:42.52, (1:57.12), (1:41.44), 1:50.21, 1:53.14 = *1:48.62*
*Pyraminx : *6.06, 6.35, (13.26), 6.29, (4.46) = *6.23*
*Clock : *(31.28), 31.70, 36.83, (36.87), 34.27 = *34.26*
*Skewb : *(37.98), 25.64, (22.81), 33.82, 25.46 = *28.30*


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 28, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> *3X3X3* = *23.23*


I hope you are happy now! This is what I get for not solving cubes for a week.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 28, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> I hope you are happy now! This is what I get for not solving cubes for a week.



LOL.. I was on fire this week. Several Ao12 sub 25  And a Ao100 26.18. I hope it will last. I have not solved 3 X 3 the last few days.. Well, only OH and BLD. I am working on that so my averages will soon get worse I guess.


----------



## mande (Jul 29, 2013)

3x3 BLD: 1:03.30[23.45], 1:18.62[26.37], 1:32.22[42.63] = 1:03.30
MultiBLD: 4/5 in 15:49.73[9:00.59] = 3 points
FMC: DNF
Had a decent start, 16 mover F2L-1, no good continuation


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 29, 2013)

mande said:


> 3x3 BLD: 1:03.30[23.45], 1:18.62[26.37], 1:32.22[42.63] = 1:03.30
> MultiBLD: *4/5* in 15:49.73[9:00.59] = *1 point*



3 points?


----------



## mande (Jul 29, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> 3 points?


My bad...I'm so used to getting 1 point in the weeklies, I just wrote 1 point by instinct


----------



## Dylan Michael (Jul 30, 2013)

Just in time 
2x2: (6.90), 5.91, 3.80, (3.44), (5.07) = 4.93 *YAYYY SUB 5 2X2 AO5!!!!!! ME SO HAPPY*

3x3: 19.75, (17.10), (21.80), 19.28, 19.48 = 19.50


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 30, 2013)

Results w 30: congrats to stevecho812, Iggy and mycube

*2x2x2*(24)

 2.06 nccube
 2.08 Coolster01
 2.90 cubeflip
 3.13 yuxuibbs
 3.15 stevecho816
 3.44 Lapinsavant
 3.46 mitch1234
 3.64 riley
 3.72 Tao Yu
 3.80 Iggy
 3.89 FinnGamer
 3.95 SirWaffle
 4.24 mycube
 4.84 blairubik
 4.93 Dylan Michael
 5.08 DuffyEdge
 5.61 David1994
 5.74 legoanimate98
 5.78 bacyril
 6.12 Spaxxy
 6.29 bh13
 6.94 Schmidt
 7.41 typeman5
 10.70 MarcelP
*3x3x3 *(30)

 8.57 nccube
 8.93 stevecho816
 9.96 riley
 10.05 Lapinsavant
 11.10 uvafan
 11.20 mitch1234
 11.44 Tao Yu
 12.12 Coolster01
 12.74 yuxuibbs
 12.82 mycube
 13.19 FinnGamer
 13.21 SirWaffle
 14.35 brandbest1
 15.05 legoanimate98
 15.06 Iggy
 15.77 blairubik
 16.29 David1994
 16.66 silver owl
 16.90 typeman5
 17.16 bacyril
 18.20 DuffyEdge
 18.51 Spaxxy
 18.56 Perff
 18.75 cytokid101
 19.01 bh13
 19.44 rona3
 19.50 Dylan Michael
 23.23 MarcelP
 23.96 Schmidt
 37.45 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(17)

 42.61 stevecho816
 45.74 mitch1234
 46.44 Lapinsavant
 48.54 cubeflip
 49.07 mycube
 58.62 FinnGamer
 59.23 Iggy
 1:08.66 yuxuibbs
 1:11.40 ryanj92
 1:12.34 bacyril
 1:12.34 legoanimate98
 1:12.92 DuffyEdge
 1:22.68 typeman5
 1:27.18 Spaxxy
 1:31.44 blairubik
 2:00.91 Schmidt
 2:26.66 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:24.91 stevecho816
 1:25.22 mitch1234
 1:34.48 mycube
 1:37.21 cubeflip
 1:55.73 FinnGamer
 1:58.27 Iggy
 2:03.02 bacyril
 2:04.94 legoanimate98
 2:24.98 typeman5
 2:28.39 DuffyEdge
 2:29.09 yuxuibbs
 2:54.73 rona3
 3:13.43 Spaxxy
 3:15.19 blairubik
 5:04.83 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:30.98 stevecho816
 2:35.64 mitch1234
 3:03.34 mycube
 3:22.85 Lapinsavant
 3:25.13 legoanimate98
 3:33.36 bacyril
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(5)

 3:59.86 stevecho816
 4:19.09 mycube
 4:52.09 bacyril
 5:34.36 legoanimate98
 8:24.62 DuffyEdge
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 17.87 stevecho816
 18.26 cubeflip
 18.27 nccube
 19.23 Tao Yu
 19.23 yuxuibbs
 20.70 uvafan
 21.12 mitch1234
 24.15 mycube
 25.20 Iggy
 32.09 typeman5
 34.09 FinnGamer
 36.34 DuffyEdge
 41.27 SirWaffle
 41.81 blairubik
 45.35 rona3
 53.09 Spaxxy
 1:02.70 Schmidt
 2:08.80 MarcelP
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:37.95 cubeflip
 1:52.01 mitch1234
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 7.93 nccube
 9.72 riley
 17.29 Coolster01
 17.46 Iggy
 19.52 stevecho816
 19.66 Lapinsavant
 24.14 Tao Yu
 28.42 MatsBergsten
 50.55 bacyril
 1:18.53 Schmidt
 2:45.64 yuxuibbs
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 44.25 riley
 46.72 Iggy
 1:03.30 mande
 1:08.30 MatsBergsten
 1:17.00 nccube
 1:26.58 blairubik
 1:38.33 silver owl
 1:39.64 mycube
 1:43.63 DuffyEdge
 1:59.08 uvafan
 2:28.98 bacyril
 2:49.59 Tao Yu
 4:43.18 hfsdo
 DNF stevecho816
 DNF legoanimate98
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 6:21.25 MatsBergsten
14:31.49 DuffyEdge
14:46.94 TheDubDubJr
 DNF blairubik
 DNF Iggy
 DNF mycube
 DNF Bhargav777
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

13:06.66 Mike Hughey
17:58.55 Iggy
 DNF mycube
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF DuffyEdge
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

53:45.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

5/6 (15:20)  Iggy
4/5 (15:49)  mande
4/5 (22:14)  MatsBergsten
8/13 (59:01)  Mikel
1/5 (26:09)  DuffyEdge
*2-3-4 Relay*(11)

 53.90 stevecho816
 59.69 Lapinsavant
 1:09.29 Tao Yu
 1:12.79 mycube
 1:14.59 Iggy
 1:29.73 yuxuibbs
 1:34.20 DuffyEdge
 1:39.73 bacyril
 1:54.52 Spaxxy
 2:03.22 blairubik
 2:27.68 Schmidt
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(7)

 2:51.61 mycube
 3:52.77 bacyril
 4:02.76 Iggy
 4:14.31 DuffyEdge
 4:39.56 yuxuibbs
 5:08.17 blairubik
 5:55.04 Spaxxy
*Magic*(3)

 1.12 yuxuibbs
 1.37 Iggy
 2.65 Schmidt
*Master Magic*(2)

 2.84 Iggy
 3.61 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(3)

 28.31 bacyril
 30.13 DuffyEdge
 32.22 Schmidt
*Clock*(8)

 6.89 ryanj92
 8.29 Iggy
 10.06 Perff
 11.83 DuffyEdge
 12.62 mitch1234
 15.16 yuxuibbs
 27.49 Schmidt
 34.27 bacyril
*Pyraminx*(8)

 4.29 Iggy
 5.22 stevecho816
 5.59 mitch1234
 6.23 bacyril
 8.50 yuxuibbs
 8.65 ryanj92
 11.35 DuffyEdge
 15.19 Schmidt
*Megaminx*(6)

 1:25.77 mitch1234
 1:30.39 stevecho816
 1:40.99 Iggy
 1:48.62 bacyril
 2:18.07 mycube
 2:24.19 DuffyEdge
*Square-1*(7)

 15.23 brandbest1
 16.30 obatake
 29.68 Iggy
 32.28 stevecho816
 36.11 mitch1234
 1:14.87 Schmidt
 1:32.98 DuffyEdge
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

26 guusrs
32 mycube
33 obatake
34 riley
35 silver owl
35 stevecho816
42 DuffyEdge
DNF  mande
DNF  MarcelP

*Contest results*

212 stevecho816
210 Iggy
176 mycube
155 DuffyEdge
151 mitch1234
125 yuxuibbs
118 bacyril
112 MatsBergsten
109 nccube
101 Lapinsavant
99 riley
92 Tao Yu
86 cubeflip
86 blairubik
83 FinnGamer
78 legoanimate98
63 Coolster01
57 uvafan
53 typeman5
51 Spaxxy
47 SirWaffle
47 Schmidt
47 mande
45 silver owl
32 brandbest1
31 Mikel
28 ryanj92
27 David1994
27 obatake
26 MarcelP
25 rona3
19 Dylan Michael
19 Perff
19 guusrs
15 bh13
14 Mike Hughey
12 TheDubDubJr
10 cytokid101
8 hfsdo
1 Bhargav777


----------

